# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Cảnh đẹp trang trại thần tiên - trang trai than tien

## yeuhanoi

Một trang trại có cảnh đẹp thần tiên, mời các bạn cùng chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp nơi đây!

_Người nông dân Châu Âu hạnh phúc khi trang trại cho những mùa bội thu và cả phong cảnh đẹp như trong cổ tích._

_Một góc trang trại xanh mướt vẫn bừng lên dù trời chiều đang ngả dần về đêm
_
_Đường nội bộ với hàng cây mang đậm sắc vàng lãng mạn như trong các câu chuyện tình đầy nước mắt._

_Những nhà máy xây dựng trong các trang trại cũng được khoác lên mình bộ áo duyên dáng, đầy màu sắc._

_Để tiện quản lý trang trại, người nông dân thường xây dựng ngôi nhà nhỏ xinh xắn ngay trên mảnh đất canh tác._

_Trang trại đẹp như tranh vẽ với những lùm cây nhiều sắc màu nằm xen kẽ bên nhau_

_Thậm chí chỉ cánh đồng cỏ cũng đủ vẽ nên bức tranh vô cùng lãng mạn cho trang trại._

_Mặt hồ phẳng lặng khiến cuộc sống của trang trại trầm lắng và lãng mạn hơn._

_Cuộc sống giản dị đầy màu sắc ở trang trại trong một buổi chiều tà._

_Ở những trang trại tầm trung, người ta thường làm điệu cho trang trại bằng những tường rào xinh xắn._

_Trang trại hoa thường hấp dẫn du khách bởi vẻ đẹp rực rỡ mà nó mang lại._

----------


## Mituot

Trời ơi  :cuoi1: 
Thèm cuộc sống bình yên bên cạnh phong cảnh như thế này  :love struck: 
Hjc con đường nhìn đẹp

----------


## pigcute

ko biết trang trại này ở đâu nhờ
Nhìn đẹp quá

----------

